# Goat's Brisket Rub



## goat (Sep 20, 2008)

I was out of brisket rub and have 2 cases to cook next week so instead of taking a nap, I choose to mix up my brisket rub.  I also have to carry some of this to some friends next weekend.  My recipe makes 12 lbs and here are the pics.


----------



## krusher (Sep 20, 2008)

happy birthday, you gonna tell us whats in it?


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 20, 2008)

I bet the birthday, makes it taste better.

great job!


----------



## goat (Sep 20, 2008)

Now you know I cannot do that.


----------

